# Ehiem 2213 Works Great!



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The ehiem 2213 that I just recieved works great! although I don't know how many gph it is, it is very quiet. Although I would love to get metal brace just to be secure that the hose doesn't slip off. 

Is it true that you need to upright the canister upside down in order to prime it? When I did it, I was a little cautious about it but it end up working great.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I believe it's 116 GPH, or very close. Don't worry, the hose won't slip off! Also, you don't need to turn it upside down to prime, here's what I do: open all valves, disconnect the quick release on the pressure side, pull a siphon from the pressure side (into a bucket!) and once it starts quickly shut off one of the two valves on the pressure side that you just started the siphon from. Next, reconnect the quick release on the pressure side and make sure everything's hooked up and snug, then open the valve. It will pull a siphon and fill the canister. Once you can't hear it filling any more, plug it in and bada bing.

IMPORTANT NOTE: this is only required when the canister and hoses are completely empty. Just let it run for normal maintenance and water changes, given that it does not spray outside the tank.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Glad it's working well. These things are so easy to prime. No reason to get any other filter in Eheim's line!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Dwhite your method of priming seems confusing, the upright sounds easier but more cautious for me.

Hey John, and new pictures on your 26 gallon? I tried to view some pics at plantedtank.net but they wouldn't show up.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I should have some more in the next couple of weeks. It'll look quite a bit different!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ahhh, couple weeks!?!?! I'll be dead by then .. j/k


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

glad u like it? i love mine, being a bedroom tank i went eheim no question about it. Ive never hard about flipping the cannister over to prime, pretty funny though...

I just suck on the disconnect valve on the top of the cannister where the output tubing hooks up to, primes immediately that way everytime.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh I am a bit confused about priming it your way. Could you elaborate a bit more in a way it doesn't sound confusing? (sorry >_<). 

I added the air tubing from my DIY C02 into the intake but the bubbles aren't coming out.


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I have an Eheim 2213 and the way that I prime it is by taking a powerhead and having it shoot the water into the intake hose. This has worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Oh I am a bit confused about priming it your way. Could you elaborate a bit more in a way it doesn't sound confusing? (sorry >_<).
> 
> I added the air tubing from my DIY C02 into the intake but the bubbles aren't coming out.


Ok. a drawing would be easier so here...After sucking on the disconnect valve the water should start to fill the cannister quickly, just turn the valve closed and connect the tubing. Then just open up the valve again and all the water will go through.


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> I added the air tubing from my DIY C02 into the intake but the bubbles aren't coming out.


Maybe they're already disolved in the canister...?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i keep one one my 20 gallon and it works great, the tank is in my bedroom so lots of filter nosie was a problem with my old HOB filter but not with the ehiem, its a great filter, ive been thinking about useing one with a HOB on my 50gal


----------

